# House repairs



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

There are some works that need doing on our house. One is the cleaning out of the guttering.
The other is the wooden fascia boards/soffits need repairing as we have a hole.
Would we have the same person/company do both jobs or not?
And, most importantly, who would we contact to do the jobs?
Thank you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Best to ask your neighbours.


----------

